# Hit in the abdomen with a bat



## dcolbert3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Do you skip to assessing the abdomen first or go through your primary assessment to find any other injuries and assessing the abdomen last?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

What do you think the answer is and why?


----------



## dcolbert3 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm assuming examining it last


----------



## EMT B (Jan 10, 2013)

why are you assuming that?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2013)

Is this a homework question?


----------



## dcolbert3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Because you want to rule out any other life threatening injuries? And yes homework


----------



## dcolbert3 (Jan 10, 2013)

An that you want to get a medical history. The patient is alert and oriented x 4 with adequate respirations


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

are you doing a refresher course or retaking the class?

We are not going to do your homework for you. That said if you put in the effort we will and can help steer you in the right direction. You won't learn anything from us just giving you the answer.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 11, 2013)

dcolbert3 said:


> An that you want to get a medical history. The patient is alert and oriented x 4 with adequate respirations



No apparent life threats, focused examination of abdomen.

My opinion.


----------



## PaddyWagon (Jan 11, 2013)

Start by figuring out what Primary is for and what activities occur during that phase, then that should lead you to a clear answer to the question at hand.

Not even an expert opinion, but it's mine and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 11, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> are you doing a refresher course or retaking the class?
> 
> We are not going to do your homework for you. That said if you put in the effort we will and can help steer you in the right direction. You won't learn anything from us just giving you the answer.



Well, OP? :huh:

On a personal note, get meds and any medical allergies or conditions ("medic alerts" if you will), then c/o and hx, in that order in a pt who may lose consciousness at any time soon. I can treat signs and symptoms without a hx or name, but I can do it more safely with a medical allergy/medic alert check. Complaint and history are good, but keeping air and blood going in the correct venues until at the receiving facility is the irreducible minimum, all else is added value. If the irreduc mini is not met, it's a fail (good or partial history with a dead patient because you triggered an iatrogenic disaster); if you come in with a live pt but no hx, they may furrow their brows but it's a "win" versus the opposite. Of course, getting it all is a real plus.


----------



## Melclin (Jan 31, 2013)

There are never absolute answers to these questions. 

Especially, it would seem with some of the questions posed in the EMT curriculum.

Different courses may put different emphasis on different issues and have different ways of doing things. You're probably better off consulting you lecturer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2013)

So I'll answer your question with a question.

What are the big things in the vague scenario you posted that can be immediately life threatening? When I say immediate, I mean right now, like going to die in front of you if you don't act at the BLS level? These are things you're going to be able to see while you're walking up to the patient. If they're a good historian, A&O and able to converse with you there's no reason to do a rapid exam on every trauma patient.


----------

